# Clunking noise over bumps; creaking and squeaking



## tsi20 (Sep 22, 2021)

My wife has had a 2018 Tiguan FWD(new body) since new it now has 70k give or take and it has had a front end clunking/squeaking recently going over speed bumps and over uneven surfaces such as turning into parking lots at low-ish speeds. It’s loud enough to be concerned. Anybody has the same issues or if so found solutions to it? I’m sorry if it’s a double post but I haven’t seemed to find a resolution to it when checking for play in the front end. Any help would be appreciated as always.


----------



## mrdouble99 (Sep 4, 2018)

End link front swaybar


----------



## tsi20 (Sep 22, 2021)

That was one suspicion of mine. It didn’t have feel like it had particularly loose play, is it a common issue? Are there other pieces I should be looking at such as bushings and stuff? Thanks for the response. Much appreciated.


----------



## sp4c3m4nsp1ff17 (Feb 6, 2008)

Ive noticed the same sound in our '18. Seems worse in the cold and when the wheel is turned to the right, but not bad enough for me to have the dealer try to chase down the sound yet. Maybe when we're closer to the end of the warranty.

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## tsi20 (Sep 22, 2021)

sp4c3m4nsp1ff17 said:


> Ive noticed the same sound in our '18. Seems worse in the cold and when the wheel is turned to the right, but not bad enough for me to have the dealer try to chase down the sound yet. Maybe when we're closer to the end of the warranty.
> 
> Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


It does feel worse in the cold and rainy weather it’s weird. Maybe it’s the sway bar bushing or links like mrdouble99 stated. Just awkward since the car drives straight and true. Seems like it may be time to go underneath again when I have some time off.


----------



## esilva84 (Jul 26, 2020)

Sway bar links and front control arm bushings are common causes of the concern you have.


----------



## mrdouble99 (Sep 4, 2018)

And when they get loose, it sound like you have something that is about to fall apart in the suspension lol


----------



## Passatb7tdi (Mar 7, 2016)

I got a squeaking noise on my ‘21 SE-R black passenger rear that i can’t find. Its driving me insane. Only thing i can think of is one of the running board nuts coming loose, but that would rattle not squeak 😒


----------



## tsi20 (Sep 22, 2021)

Passatb7tdi said:


> I got a squeaking noise on my ‘21 SE-R black passenger rear that i can’t find. Its driving me insane. Only thing i can think of is one of the running board nuts coming loose, but that would rattle not squeak 😒


Did you find any correlation between humidity or cold with the noise? I find that the squeaks are significantly worse when it’s raining or cold out.
Since you have a ‘21 I’d definitely take it back to the dealer and complain sooner rather than later. Honestly just make sure you can replicate it while you’re there or they’ll just say they don’t hear it or that they “can’t replicate” your concern.


----------



## GregRob (Dec 16, 2020)

Well, the "Clunk" going over speed bumps is a well known issue, the lack of sag on the front struts causing it to top out as you go over the bump. Creaking or popping during a turn usually indicates a loose bushing or tie rod end.


----------



## Passatb7tdi (Mar 7, 2016)

tsi20 said:


> Did you find any correlation between humidity or cold with the noise? I find that the squeaks are significantly worse when it’s raining or cold out.
> Since you have a ‘21 I’d definitely take it back to the dealer and complain sooner rather than later. Honestly just make sure you can replicate it while you’re there or they’ll just say they don’t hear it or that they “can’t replicate” your concern.


Its always humid in South FL 😐 I was going wait until the 10k service to bring it in but it is REALLY bothering me. Probably take it in before the year is over.


----------



## Vito92 (Jan 21, 2017)

Have the dealer or a reputable shop look at the upper strut mounts. My MK7 Golf had the same problem (same platform) and they said they were shot and replaced the passenger one. It stopped for a bit but another dealer said they lubricated something and it stopped for a good while


----------



## trickymonk (Jun 4, 2015)

Yea, my 2018 R-line clunks over speed bumps sometimes. It's annoying but I usually just take it extra slow. I used to hear the springs creak on my 2013 Passat when the weather was cold, but so far the Tig hasn't done it. Overall the handling is really nice.


----------

